# Lucky Reptile Desert Bedding Substrate



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

Anyone used this? i have a leopard geckos and want a more natural looking substrate just wondered if anyone used it and would give me some reviews or pictures, and how it works because i here it goes hard like clay?

cheers


----------



## caino (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pretty good stuff*

If you use it straight from the bag it is quite soil like, the only way it will become hard and as you say clay like is if you mix it with water. I once constructed a basking rock from it but it was quite messy took a fair bit of water and I had to leave it outside of viv to dry (due to humidity) It did last a while though and stood up to my beardies claws well. The thing to be aware of as I mention is if you want to mix the entire substrate to create a solid floor then you will use alot of water and it will require drying time, depending on what animal it is for you need to be careful with the amount of humidity it would create. Hope this helps. Look on pics on my profile of my new vittikins dragons they are on it.


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 14, 2012)

thankyou im thinking of a maybe a half tile half clay enclosure, i will look at your photos now cheers:notworthy:


----------

